# A Loooong "Canadian"



## NS VIA FAN (May 2, 2010)

Here’s VIA #2 departing Vancouver on Friday Apr 30/10.

28 cars including 17 sleepers, 3 diners and 4 domes

Some of the cars were reserved for a tour group and will be dropped in Edmonton.

And with Chateau sleepers now running along with the usual Manors, the opportunity for a “Plains of Abraham” consist with “Montcalm“ and “Wolfe“ on the same train.

VIA F40 6427

VIA F40 6424

Baggage 8605

Coach 8101

Coach 8123

Skyline 8502

Diner Empress

Chateau Cadillac

Chateau Radisson

Chateau Montcalm

Chateau Roberval

Chateau Rigaud

Chateau Iberville

Chateau Latour

Chateau Brule

Coach 1721 (Glass Roof)

Skyline 8517

Diner Kent

Chateau Papineau

Hunter Manor

Sherwood Manor

Craig Manor

Wolfe Manor

Bayfield Manor

Skyline 8516

Diner Palliser

Franklin Manor

Fraser Manor

Monck Manor

Prince Albert Park

Also included is 1721, one of the Glass Roof coaches which ran on the Skeena and Jasper Ski Train.


----------



## jis (May 2, 2010)

Of those cars I have traveled on Monck Manor, Bayfield Manor and Chateau Roberval.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (May 2, 2010)

Wow! Now thats a train


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 2, 2010)

Every time you post these great pics and VIA trip reports I get more and more envious and realize that even though it's pricey, it's worth it!  ( As the old saying goes: "You can't take it with you!")The Visa commercials are right: VIARICELESS!" What a country, what a train!


----------



## Sam31452 (May 2, 2010)

Amazing. But why isn't the canadian running daily then?


----------



## NS VIA FAN (May 2, 2010)

jimhudson said:


> Every time you post these great pics and VIA trip reports I get more and more envious and realize that even though it's pricey, it's worth it!.........


If you are planning a trip on the Canadian, it’s always good to check “Express Deals” on the VIA web site and you might be surprised at how affordable a trip on the Canadian could be! Deals change often.

http://www.viarail.ca/en/deals


----------



## NS VIA FAN (May 2, 2010)

Sam31452 said:


> Amazing. But why isn't the canadian running daily then?



When VIA schedules were slashed in January 1990, the Canadian was cut back to 3 times weekly and has remained at that frequency ever since......Ottawa controls the purse strings!

Amtrak operates a train that could easily operate daily too……The Sunset.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (May 2, 2010)

I rode the Canadian about five years ago and it had 27 cars in service and three deahhead. Quite a thrill to see that long of a train goiing around curves from the dome. It seems like yesterday.


----------



## varnish (May 4, 2010)

Hi,

I would guess at least 12 of those sleepers, an extra diner and the #1721 were part of the ''group'' you're referring to.

Late april is a weebit too early to stage the 22-25 car long #1 & 2 which are the norm in high season.

Also, a lot of the sleers spend the '' low season'' in Vancouver, and mid-spring often triggers some interesting dead-head transfer moves to re-position sleepers in Edmonton ( and Jasper, one or two ) for the high season operations. Group & tour travels account for a high %% of the sleeper business on #1 & 2 ,with regularly staged sleepers operating Edmonton-Jasper-Vancouver and added/taken off accordingly.

IMO, this is what you might have seen last friday ...but of course you had information this was a special group....do you know which one it was ??

Thanks for info.

Smooth rails

Cheers

Claude


----------



## NS VIA FAN (May 4, 2010)

varnish said:


> Hi,I would guess at least 12 of those sleepers, an extra diner and the #1721 were part of the ''group'' you're referring to........


Six sleepers, Diner “Kent” and Skyline 8517 were part of the Group to Edmonton and deadheaded back to Vancouver on #1 from Edmonton, Sunday May 2.

The Glass Roof “Panorama” cars are now in regular service between Vancouver and Edmonton and would have been dropped there anyway...... also to return to Vancouver “in service” Sunday.

Here’s the consist scheduled for today’s #2 from Vancouver. Probably a bit more typical for this time of the year but still quite respectable at 19 cars.

6421 F40

6411 F40

8604 Baggage

8119 Coach

8104 Coach

Skyline 8504

Kent - Dining Car

Skyline 8517

Laird Manor

Douglas Manor

Jarvis Manor

1721 Glass Roof Panorama Car

Butler Manor

Chateau Latour

Chateau Brule

Skyline 8510

Fairholme - Dining Car

Cabot Manor

Grant Manor

Abbot Manor

Yoho Park


----------



## rrdude (May 4, 2010)

With groups there are very few pax training/detraining at small stops, but I wonder how many double, or triple stops (if any) this train had to do en route to Edmonton?


----------



## MrFSS (May 4, 2010)

rrdude said:


> With groups there are very few pax training/detraining at small stops, but I wonder how many double, or triple stops (if any) this train had to do en route to Edmonton?


I rode *The Canadian* a few years ago from Toronto to Jasper. We had 27-28 cars and three engines. I was part of a tour group that had 55 people and there were three other tour groups on the train, too. One of those groups was from Great Britain and we really enjoyed interacting with those folks. Lots of story swaps about where we all lived, what we did when we worked, etc.

And, I don't remember any double or triple spots at stations. There could have been some, but as I think about it, I don't remember that we had to do that. I remember a couple of places that we got off the train and it was just grass and gravel the entire length of the train. No platforms at all.

Pictures from that trip are *HERE**.*

* *


----------



## Steve4031 (May 11, 2010)

I have absolutely no interest in those Panorama cars when I could be riding in a sky line dome car or the park car.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (May 11, 2010)

The thing that always crosses my mind is "Tourist train". I wonder why people scream about subsidizing Amtrak's generally functional system, but few in Canada scream about VIA's tourist trap?


----------



## NS VIA FAN (May 12, 2010)

Green Maned Lion said:


> The thing that always crosses my mind is "Tourist train". I wonder why people scream about subsidizing Amtrak's generally functional system, but few in Canada scream about VIA's tourist trap?


Tourist Trap??? Some people stay at the Super 8 when travelling......good basic service but others want more and are willing to pay the extra dollars for the amenities and excellent service they receive at the Fairmont, Four Seasons or JW Marriott.

The Canadian Is a train people want to ride and the 20 > 30 car consists prove this. Ottawa has dictated that the train operates year round and also provides service to some isolated areas and First Nation communities especially across northern Ontario. I’m sure the revenue from the long summer consists help subsidize the winter service when it’s most needed. Also look at the money left in communities by the tourists on these long trains……quite an economic benefit to places like Jasper National Park.

Functional System?? On a per capita basis......Amtrak would have to carry nearly a third more passengers per year to equal the density of usage VIA Rail has in Canada.


----------



## had8ley (May 12, 2010)

MrFSS said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> > With groups there are very few pax training/detraining at small stops, but I wonder how many double, or triple stops (if any) this train had to do en route to Edmonton?
> ...


You know Tom that you sure can get a person's interest with your pictures. Just think, we could have had all that (Canadian consist) if Amtrak had played their cards properly. Just take one look at our Heritage equipment, or what little is left, to theirs which is the consist of those 27 car trains. You could probably get major bucks for your photos and it would be worth every penny.


----------



## MrFSS (May 12, 2010)

had8ley said:


> You know Tom that you sure can get a person's interest with your pictures.
> You could probably get major bucks for your photos and it would be worth every penny.


How many do you want to buy???


----------



## had8ley (May 12, 2010)

MrFSS said:


> had8ley said:
> 
> 
> > You know Tom that you sure can get a person's interest with your pictures.
> ...


I have the deed to the Huey P. Long bridge in my back pocket~ ought to be good for something :lol:


----------

